# Baths during/after Pneumonia



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

So I don't know if Teddy is the luckiest dog ever to be getting through all the chaos that god has been throwing at him since he was a puppy or if he is just unlucky!!

He now has pneumonia (identified at a very early stage).

He's been given some meds which are to last for a few more days and is getting much better. 
Lower than normal energy level and always hungry (unlike his usual self) so he's getting double the meal amount - vet claims its the meds so not an issue to worry about...

Problem:
he smells absolutely terrible.... Probably like a stray cat thats been bin diving! (and he sleeps on my bed.... Yuck! :surprise
How soon can I wash him? 
Would it be safe to wash him as soon as his meds end (or would it be best to wait for some time before washing him - if so, whats a safe number of days to wait)?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hmm..I would just call your vet and ask to be sure...but if you make sure you dry him completely I don't know you couldn't give him one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree... Check with your vet! It's not so much the getting him wet I'd worry about... Yu could just keep the house extra warm until you get him dry again... It's the stress of getting him over-excited by the bathing process.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Spoke to the vet about the bath and he says to wait for 1-2 more weeks.
He did say that if we can't tolerate the smell, it probably would be OK to wash him using a damp towel but to keep him warm and dry him well after.

Probably safer to just wait 2 more weeks. 

He does get really upset when he gets a bath and runs for the hills when he hears the hair dryer.... Too fluffy for just towel drying so we take him out to sun bath and dry (he only gets washed when it's warm enough unless he's had a bathroom accident and must be washed to get it off him).


----------

